# 2008 Collection



## schiesz (Apr 7, 2008)

I just realized tonight that I was about to hit 1000 posts, so I thought i'd take a few pics of the collection and reflect a bit on what i've learned over the last few years hanging around here.

First of all, my pics are not great, and I apologize in advance. I'll try to do better in that area next year (or after another 1000 posts ). Click on the pics for bigger ones.

I've bought and sold a TON of lights over the last few years, but the current ones really do include most of my favorites. 




A few of these really stand out as excellent. The first is my current EDC, but probably mostly because I just got a few of these parts. E2E black bezel, Aleph CR2 body, z68 tailcap, and EMT F1 dropin. The main point here is to highlight how great the Surefire E series is right now in all of the options that you are given with it:




Here is another of my latest favorites, a 3P with a Malkoff *M30. *Its tough to beat a 6P for all the options you have with all of the dropins available today, but I love the form factor of the 3P. its a shame these are so tough to get ahold of these days*:
*




The Mule has been almost a constant EDC since it came out, and I love the oily black finish. I never would have thought, a year ago, that my primary light (and pretty much most useful one) would have ZERO throw. Its tough to get your head wrapped around the fact that flood light is soo useful on a day to day basis, but once you figure it out for yourself, its hard to get along without it:




And finally, my EDC right up until the Mule came, a McLux XR19 PD. This one was a prototype that Don carried for a while, and has been a pretty much perfect light for me. I don't think you can get much better than a McLux Ti. Luxeon, Seoul, Cree; I don't think it matters that much. They are all incredible. I keep trying to stop carrying it since its a prototype and i'd be soo mad if I lost it, but its just such a great light I always come right back to it:




Thank you Sasha (or Greta :thinking and all the members at CPF for all of the enjoyment I have gotten out of this stuff! 

schiesz


----------



## schiesz (Apr 7, 2008)

Here is a list of the lights:

Back Row:
Lightmaster 3D, ROP with Duracoated body, 2C Mag with Seoul, Elektrolumens 1D Blaster, Surefire 9Z, Surefire KL3 with Seoul mod on 1 cell body and detonator extender, Eveready Captain with 5 cell mag bulb, Surefire KL2 on Leef body (soon to host 3 Seouls), SubC Mag with Cree and FluPic.

Middle Back Row: Minimag with 1 watt dropin and IQ tailcap, MMMag with Strion and Stainless strike bezel, E2e GM with Pineapple body, brass Dragonheart, Raw Lioncub, E1e head on Fivemega 18500 body, PT Tec40 with SMJLED, 3P with Malkoff M30.

Middle Front Row: MXDL with Seoul, Old KL1 with Seoul and Kharod 17 on Aleph body and Surefire twist tailcap, Stock E1e, L1 Milky Cree head on E1e body, E1w Winelight with EMT F1 dropin, E1e head bored out for Aleph LE with FluPiG Seoul on Vital Geat FB1 body, Aleph McClickie (was here, but used to light photo).

Front Row: Black E1e head with Aleph CR2 body and z68 tailcap with EMT F1, Columbia AAA light, McLux XR19 PD proto, MMMMag with SMJLED dropin, Draco, Solitaire with SMJLED.

schiesz


----------



## Chronos (Apr 7, 2008)

Great lights! What a nice, eclectic collection too, and thanks for providing some personal perspective.

I too laugh that my favorite EDC was a light with zero throw- a Mule.  I'm also looking forward to an EMT F1- the E1E form factor is wonderful for EDC.

Great stuff amigo. :thumbsup:


----------



## schiesz (Apr 7, 2008)

Hey Chronos! The EM-T's are taking a little while to get out now, but i've had one since December and its a keeper. I think Kuala has made over a hundred of the things now, and once you have it in hand you'll see that it can't be an easy task to build them.

One lived in my wife's E1w for the last few months, but I just took it back since she has used that light ZERO times during that time period. She'll get it back when my next one comes, but I know she cannot possibly run the battery down between now and then so she is stuck with the MN01 until then. I doubt she'll even notice I changed it.

I think you'll like the EM-T though. Its kind of like having a mule with an aiming dot. Lots of spill, little hotspot with a bit of throw in the middle. 

schiesz


----------



## toby_pra (Apr 16, 2008)

WOW nice lights!


----------



## KLC (Apr 16, 2008)

I love the classic 3P's!

Malkoff M30?


----------



## schiesz (Apr 16, 2008)

Yep, M30. Some of them are labelled differently, mine says M30 1-4.5V.

I posted a runtime of it here.

It is a very nice one.

schiesz


----------



## KLC (Apr 16, 2008)

schiesz said:


> Yep, M30. Some of them are labelled differently, mine says M30 1-4.5V.
> 
> I posted a runtime of it here.
> 
> ...


 
I'll have to contact Gene to see if he could make me one as well. :twothumbs


----------

